# Brèves d'égouttoir



## da capo (10 Décembre 2013)

Évier, lavabo&#8230;

On se comporte devant la vaisselle comme on se comporte en se rasant ? en se maquillant ?

Quand je me regarde dans l'eau savonneuse de l'évier plein de vaisselle, je n'y vois pas un président mais un père Noël à la chevelure et la barbe ondulant dans les bulles&#8230; parfois&#8230;
Le plus souvent j'y écoute la radio -pas les infos- mais des intermèdes au rythme plus lent, des invitations à la réflexion, à la détente aussi.

Et toi ? tu penses à quoi pendant la vaisselle ?


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2013)

T'es fort pour l'ouverture de sujets da da 

Déjà, bravo tu fais la vaisselle 

Moi aussi. Mais avec la radio. Et j'essaie d'oublier que ce p*tain d'évier est trop bas !

Par contre mon lavabo est surélevé de 10 cm et là quand je me rase, je peux penser à quand je serai Président


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2013)

Perso je pense à rien  Je fais pas la vaisselle 

Si Dieu a créé la femme c'est pas pour rien  

Sur ce l'homme a inventé le lave-vaisselle Et j'en ai un depuis longtemps afin que ma chérinou n'abîmes pas ses jolies mains  :love:

Mais je peux quand même me mouiller à l'occasion Je parle des mains


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2013)

Depuis que j'ai arrêté de bosser, et malheureusement par la force des choses, je m'occupe de tout ce qui est "ménager" à la maison ... nettoyage, courses, repas, vaisselle et même repassage !

A vrai dire, je fais cela avec plaisir et j'y trouve même plus de valorisation qu'à passer des journées (et parfois des nuits !) à paramétrer des ERP's et courir de réunions en réunions comme je le faisais avant que je prenne ma retraite.

Quant à la vaisselle, c'est un peu spécial ... quand j'étais petit, j'assistais toujours ma mère à faire la vaisselle et j'adorais sentir le liquide vaisselle qu'elle préparait elle-même ... et au fil des années et du temps qui passe, l'odeur de ce liquide est devenue pour moi une véritable "madeleine de Proust" qui refait surgir un tas de visions et de sentiments disparates.

Pendant des années, et de façon quasi obsessionnelle, j'ai essayé des dizaines de liquide vaisselle en me disant : "Faut absolument que je retrouve ces sensations !" ... et ô miracle, l'année dernière, dans un petit magasin bio, je tombe sur un liquide vaisselle typé lavande  dont l'odeur était exactement celle de ma "madeleine" !:rateau:

Alors, depuis, à chaque fois que je fais la vaisselle, je rêvasse au temps passé et au temps qui passe trop vite ... à celles et ceux qui sont disparus et que j'ai tant aimés ... mais attention, pas de tristesse, simplement le plaisir de me remémorer des instants de joie et d'amour ... 

Vous me direz : "c'est con !" ... mais faire la vaisselle reste pour moi un instant privilégié de calme et de paix intérieure !:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Décembre 2013)

moi je lui crache à la gueule à mon lavabo !

:rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Décembre 2013)

Avec mon message d'hier

Donc je disais que ça faisait longtemps que j'avais investi dans un lave-vaisselle mais que cela ne m'empêchait pas parfois de mettre les mains dans l'eau brièvement 

Et pas le temps de penser à quelque chose de particulier en ce cas 

Mais comme cela il me revient cette maxime en tête :



> Tout flotteur vit au dépend de celui qui l'égoutte


----------



## da capo (11 Décembre 2013)

Je rentre ce soir.
Je jète un oeil sur l'évier.

Zut ! Casseroles et poêles. 

Mas pourquoi donc, les individus qui ont mangé ici n'ont pas lavé cette vaisselle.

Quand je regarde dans mon évier ce soir, je n'y vois toujours pas de président, mais un homme qui se dit que le partage des tâches n'est pas la chose la plus réjouissante qui soit.


Accessoirement, il se dit que l'absence de ces dames à la Terrasse se ressent d'autant plus dans ce fil dont le sujet est pour certains (une majorité encore ?) bien lié à la gent féminine.

Ceci dit, ce soir, micro-onde : ça fera moins d'ustensiles et de plats à laver.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Décembre 2013)

il y a quelques jours...
Traces de pattes de chat sur l'évier. Au fond des verres brisés dans l'eau savonneuse. J'y mets les mains... Aïe, l'eau est bouillante !
Je vais dans le salon pour gueuler un grand coup, personne.
Mais je gueule encore, je me suis salement cramé les mains => salle de bains, placard à pharmacie, Biafine.
Devant mon lavabo, je me matte dans la glace. Putain la sale gueule, y a combien de temps que tu ne t'es pas rasé ?
Un chat me passe entre les jambes, je sursaute, je ne suis donc pas seul dans cette maison !
Je crie à nouveau : "Mais qui à brisé les verres dans de l'eau bouillante ?"
Dehors c'est l'hiver, il commence à faire nuit, je n'ai plus d'amis, je crie dans la nuit : "mais qu'ai-je donc fait pour subir cela ?
Bon t'arrête tes conneries et tu fini la vaisselle, et pendant que tu as les mains mouillées tu passeras la serpillère !
Oui maitresse, mais tu me rends mes affaires stp, j'ai froid tout nu dans la cuisine.
J'ai froid et je suis nu...
Et seul...
Balle.


----------



## ranxerox (12 Décembre 2013)

c'est marrant, la vaisselle c'est ce que je déteste le plus dans les tâches ménagère...
je repousse trés souvent au lendemain... ou simplement quelques heures plus tard...
ça m'angoisse... ;-D

maintenant, une fois que j'ai commencé ça va trés vite... et c'est souvent que je penses à des choses qui me mettent en colère : les injustices dans le monde tout ça... la colère stimule le geste (frottement, grattage, rinçage...)... parfois, si, je penses à être président... élu à 80% au premier tour... genre... prix nobel de la paix aussi... ça fait bien...

j'ai une vrai satisfaction quand j'ai terminé, je suis fièr, libre...
et à chaque fois le sentiment que c'était bcp plus simple que prévu ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h04 ----------




da capo a dit:


> ça fera moins d'ustensiles et de plats à laver.




oui moi aussi, ça m'arrive souvent souvent de cuisiner ou d'utiliser des surgelès
en pensant à l'économie de vaisselle... ,-D


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2013)

Voici les 5 préceptes que l'homme doit suivre pour connaitre la paix et le bonheur dans son existence:

1. Il est important de trouver une femme qui t'aide dans les tâches administratives, culinaires, domestiques,les travaux pénibles, et qui ait un bon emploi.

2. Il est important de trouver une femme d'esprit, ayant beaucoup d'humour, qui sache te faire rire.

3. Il est important de trouver une femme sur qui tu puisses compter,  en qui tu aies confiance et qui ne te mente jamais.

4. Il est important de trouver une femme qui te donne le plaisir du lit, qui aime te faire l'amour et prendre soin de toi.

5. Il est important que ces quatre femmes ne se connaissent pas...

:rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (12 Décembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voici les 5 préceptes que l'homme doit suivre pour connaitre la paix et le bonheur dans son existence:
> 
> 1. Il est important de trouver une femme qui t'aide dans les tâches administratives, culinaires, domestiques,les travaux pénibles, et qui ait un bon emploi.
> 
> ...



Je trouve profondément déplorable que ce sujet soit prétexte à un "humour " sexiste de ce genre&#8230; en 2013 , vraiment , ça fait encore rire quelqu'un ?

Sur ce, je vais m'acheter un second degré, et écrire une réponse pour da capo&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------

Pendant une longue période de ma vie , les tâches dites «ménagères» m&#8217;ont pesé, ce n&#8217;est plus le cas aujourd&#8217;hui.

Je fais la vaisselle le matin, tôt, juste après mon réveil, pendant que l&#8217;eau chauffe, pour le café.
Je ne possède ni lave-vaisselle, ni machine à café, je le fais à l&#8217;ancienne; le temps de nettoyer et ranger les quelques assiettes , casseroles et ustensiles de cuisine, peu nombreux il est vrai car je vis seule, et l&#8217;eau bout dans la vieille bouilloire que j&#8217;ai trainé avec moi de par le monde depuis la fin des années 70.

C&#8217;est un moment calme, je me lève souvent très tôt, un moment de solitude, mais de bonne solitude.
J&#8217;émerge doucement, je me remémore parfois quelques bribes de rêves, ou les pages d&#8217;un livre lu la veille au soir.

Puis je commence à prendre mon rythme, à programmer les choses à faire aujourd&#8217;hui,  tout est propre, le café est fait et embaume, je vais déjeuner, dans une cuisine agréable et claire.

Bonjour .


----------



## ergu (12 Décembre 2013)

Je ne fais pas la vaisselle - j'ai un lave-vaisselle qui le fait pour moi.

Du coup, je dois remplir et vider ce foutu machin au moins une fois par jour (famille de quatre, plats faits maison, ça utilise de la vaisselle...) - je préfère penser le moins possible en faisant ça, je pourrais penser à des trucs très noirs et violents, sinon.

Dans cet exposé sinistre arrive parfois le rayon de soleil en plastique tissé du set de table.

Parce que le-dit set de table, outre qu'il doit de temps en temps être nettoyé et ne va pas au lave-vaisselle, de part sa matière et son tissage montre l'étonnante propriété de ne sécher très vite que s'il est posé sur une surface absolument pas lisse, bosselée, voire carrément champs de mine après le passage de démineurs pas doués.

Me voilà donc obligé de laver à la main une gamelle, un ou deux verres, quelques bricoles, afin d'offrir la surface de séchage la plus chaotique possible à mon set - lavage que je fais avec un produit qui sent bon l'amande exactement comme les petits pots de colle blanche de mon enfance.
Et ça j'aime bien.

Pour le rasage, je ne pense à rien d'autre qu'à ne pas me raser l'oreille (ça ne sert à rien, j'ai pas de barbe à cet endroit-là) ni me trancher la gorge (j'y pense pas assez à ça, visiblement...) ni manger la mousse à raser (c'est pas bon comme ça sent, oh non) ou brailler du Céline Dion en prenant mon rasoir pour un micro (parce que ma femme me regarde avec un air désolé et vaguement inquiet quand je fais ça et que ça n'aide pas beaucoup à couper les poils et crotte, je suis à la bourre...)


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais je gueule encore, je me suis salement cramé les mains => salle de bains, placard à pharmacie, Biafine.



Quand on se brûle, on attend avant de mettre de la biafine, les corps gras alimente la brûlure et peuvent l'aggraver, je voue une haine encore profonde vis à vis de la personne qui m'a badigeonné de biafine alors que je venais de me brûler au second degré sur toute la cuisse, en tombant sur un moteur de mini moto quand je devais avoir 7 ans (je retomberai 2 ans plus tard sur le peau d'échappement, je me souviens encore de la peau collée sur le peau, quelle idée aussi mes parents avait de me laisser faire de la mini moto du voisin en short...). Il y avait pourtant un indice qui aurait dû mettre la puce à l'oreille de cette conne d'infirmière (une voisine), c'était que j'avais largement plus mal avec que sans. Donc de l'eau froide jusqu'à plus soif, de la biafine le lendemain et encore... tout dépend de la brûlure. Bref, fin de l'aparté.

Moi je ne pense à rien je crois quand je fais la vaisselle (je vérifierai, je pense déjà assez comme ça), je vais très vite, du coup je suis concentré, c'est comme un petit défi à chaque fois, le faire bien et le plus vite possible. Faut dire que je déteste les tâches quotidiennes, du coup je ne fais la vaisselle que 2 fois par semaine environ, je rince et j'empile, j'optimise les tas afin que ça ne fasse pas crados et que ça ne prenne pas trop de place. Souvent je repousse trop, procrastination inside, et je suis bien obligé de m'y mettre car il n'y a plus de fourchettes propres. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je me refuse d'acheter plus de couverts et assiettes car sinon je serais capable de faire la vaisselle encore moins souvent.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Décembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Quand on se brûle, on attend avant de mettre de la biafine, les corps gras alimente la brûlure et peuvent l'aggraver, je voue une haine encore profonde vis à vis de la personne qui m'a badigeonné de biafine alors que je venais de me brûler au second degré sur toute la cuisse, en tombant sur un moteur de mini moto quand je devais avoir 7 ans (je retomberai 2 ans plus tard sur le peau d'échappement, je me souviens encore de la peau collée sur le peau, quelle idée aussi mes parents avait de me laisser faire de la mini moto du voisin en short...). Il y avait pourtant un indice qui aurait dû mettre la puce à l'oreille de cette conne d'infirmière (une voisine), c'était que j'avais largement plus mal avec que sans. Donc de l'eau froide jusqu'à plus soif, de la biafine le lendemain et encore... tout dépend de la brûlure. Bref, fin de l'aparté.



Euh, je racontais une histoire... 

L'égouttoir, chez moi il est suspendu, j'y met les assiettes et les verres. Dessous je place les casseroles.
Et là commence la petite musique des gouttes qui tombent sur le métal, plic, plic, plonc !
Parfois un de mes chats qui aime entendre couler l'eau du robinet vient se placer sous l'égouttoir, la petite musique fait ffffrrrr (chat qui s'ébroue).
Une fois, un des petits crochets qui tiennent l'égouttoir a cédé, et la petite musique est devenue symphonique, baallaa bada bang, quand toute la vaisselle s'est brisée sur l'évier.
Depuis, les petits crochets sont devenus plus gros, et la petite musique a repris, plic, ploc, plonc !


----------



## Appole (12 Décembre 2013)

Quand je fais la vaisselle, je rouspète intérieurement : "Ah vas-y, j'aime pas la vaisselle. J'préfère laver par terre. Et pourquoi j'ai autant attendu, y'a tellement d'assiettes que j'ai l'impression d'avoir inviter la Terre entière à bouffer à la maison. Rha et y'a des poils de chats partout dans l'eau, c'est dégueulasse. C'est froid en plus. Ah non là c'est trop chaud. Et puis j'ai plein d'autres trucs à faire meyrde !". Et une fois que j'ai fini de me plaindre, j'ai déjà fini la vaisselle. Ensuite, je vaque à mes occupations avec plaisir, la vaisselle n'est plus qu'un souvenir


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Décembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Perso je pense à rien&#8230;  Je fais pas la vaisselle&#8230;
> 
> Si Dieu a créé la femme c'est pas pour rien&#8230;
> 
> ...



J'ai tout combiné en me mariant avec mon lave vaisselle, que j'ai rencontrée (par de mariage gay à l'époque) chez Darty. Le coup de jus fut immédiat.
Le seul problème, c'est les gamins. Pour un des deux garçons, pas de problème, il  veux devenir combiné lave-linge/sèche-linge. Il est en prépa, il travaille dur et il ira au bout de ses études. Pour l'autre, on est inquiets : il semble vouloir se contenter d'un CAP de toasteur.
Quant à la fille aînée, en pleine crise d'adolescence, n'en parlons pas. Elle a décidé mordicus de devenir sextoy. Ça c'est fini chez la psychologue, mais je suis pessimiste.


----------



## ranxerox (12 Décembre 2013)

pfiuu ils ont de l'ambition ces jeunes...


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2013)

Il faut les former, c'est tout. 
A la maison; l'aîné débarrasse et remplit le lave-vaisselle, le cadet le vide et range la vaisselle, le petit dernier ne fait rien mais regarde en attendant de prendre son tour. C'est à dire quand le grand aura un lave-vaisselle à lui, chez lui.


----------



## Grug (13 Décembre 2013)




----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2013)

Je m'inscris en faux: je ne laisse jamais l'évier de la cuisine des modérateurs se remplir. Ce d'autant plus que, l'argent rentrant et coulant désormais à flot dans les caisses de MacGeneration, nous avons pu acquérir quelques lave-vaisselle. Nous pouvons ainsi vaquer à d'autres occupations, entamer de longues et passionnantes discussions sur le pourquoi du comment de tel ou tel sujet.

_Note pour moi-même: chouraver un de ces lave-vaisselle pour l'installer à La Horde*, où malheureusement nous n'en possédons pas. Et où, à l'inverse des lieux cités plus haut, la vaisselle s'accumule, Bobby n'étant guère enthousiaste et apte pour s'atteler à cette tâche.

* On ne va quand même pas en acheter un si on peut le piquer ailleurs._


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Décembre 2013)

rabisse a dit:


> Il faut les former, c'est tout.
> 
> A la maison; l'aîné débarrasse et remplit le lave-vaisselle, le cadet le vide et range la vaisselle, le petit dernier ne fait rien mais regarde en attendant de prendre son tour. C'est à dire quand le grand aura un lave-vaisselle à lui, chez lui.




Chanceux...
Chez nous, la grande attend manifestement de trouver un compagnon qui débarrassera, remplira, videra le lave-vaisselle pendant qu'elle teste ses mods sur MineCraft.
Je crains qu'elle reste un certain temps à la maison...


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Décembre 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> [/COLOR]Pendant une longue période de ma vie , les tâches dites «ménagères» mont pesé, ce nest plus le cas aujourdhui.
> 
> Je fais la vaisselle le matin, tôt, juste après mon réveil, pendant que leau chauffe, pour le café.
> Je ne possède ni lave-vaisselle, ni machine à café, je le fais à lancienne; le temps de nettoyer et ranger les quelques assiettes , casseroles et ustensiles de cuisine, peu nombreux il est vrai car je vis seule, et leau bout dans la vieille bouilloire que jai trainé avec moi de par le monde depuis la fin des années 70.
> ...



Le matin tôt, après le petit dej. c'est pas mal non plus !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2013)

Je fais la vaisselle (à la main) après chaque repas. Et cuisinant un peu (pas de la grande cuisine), l'évier peut être très bien rempli.

Quand je fais la vaisselle, je pense à des choses divers et variées : des choses à faire, ma situation professionnelle un peu compliquée, 

Parfois, il m'arrive de chantonner mais pas trop fort car sinon il pourrait y avoir des plaintes de mes voisins.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2013)

Parlons un peu de "l'avant" vaisselle si vous le permettez, car j'ai un conseil à demander !:rateau:

Je suis un spécialiste des plats mijotés (Hé ouais !) ... du style carbonnades flamandes et ratatouilles diverses et variées (celle aux choux de Bruxelles et petits lardons est une merveille !).

En bon "dinosaure", j'utilise une simple casserole et je cuisine au gaz, ce qui m'oblige toutes les 10 minutes à aller touiller dans la casserole pour éviter que ça "n'attache" ... pour les "mijoteries" qui durent 1 H, ça va, mais pour les carbonnades qui demandent environ 3 heures pendant lesquelles il faut les caresser dans le sens du poil, ça craint un peu !

On me conseille d'acheter une mijoteuse électrique, qui paraît-il est le top pour mijoter (sinon, "ils" ne l'appelleraient pas "mijoteuse"...:rateau

Alors, comme je déteste changer mes habitudes, j'aurais voulu savoir si certains d'entre vous utilisaient cet engin et ce qu'ils en pensaient ???

 ... d'avance merci !


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2013)

Quand j'ai besoin de faire mijoter, c'est cocotte en fonte + plaque electrique, ou cocotte en fonte + four.
Et la cocotte a le couvercle 'especial' qui permet d'y verser 2 ou 3 verres d'eau.
La palette à la diable, la potée franc-comtoise ou auvergnate, le boeuf bourguignon et la daube à l'orange ou aux olives lui disent merci :miam:


----------



## anntraxh (15 Décembre 2013)

Perso, je reste "vieux jeu", la vraie cocotte en fonte émaillée (pas gratos non plus) , pour moi , y a pas mieux ! Et même pendant 3 H, sur feu trrrrès doux, ça ne crame pas au fond !

Je ne te raconte pas ma choucroute à la Leffe et au canard confit , mijotée là dedans , un délice


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand j'ai besoin de faire mijoter, c'est cocotte en fonte + plaque electrique, ou cocotte en fonte + four.
> Et la cocotte a le couvercle 'especial' qui permet d'y verser 2 ou 3 verres d'eau.
> La palette à la diable, la potée franc-comtoise ou auvergnate, le boeuf bourguignon et la daube à l'orange ou aux olives lui disent merci :miam:



y'a qu'ça de vrai:





Le top !

pas spécialement donné, mais tes arrières petits-enfants t'en sauront gré 

aussi à la!se sur un feu, une plaque ou un four !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2013)

C'est vrai que la cocotte en fonte reste un "must" spécialement pour ce type de cuisine !

Pendant des années j'ai utilisé une "cousances" jusqu'au jour où, malheureusement, elle m'a échappée des mains - d'ailleurs, le carrelage de la cuisine s'en souvient encore !:rateau:

Le seul avantage que je vois à la mijoteuse électrique, c'est de pouvoir, par exemple, la laisser sans surveillance et d'aller encore faire quelques courses pendant que le tout mijote !

Mais je suis comme vous ... la vraie cocotte reste "the must", mais c'est vrai que son prix dépasse, et de loin, le prix d'une mijoteuse électrique même élaborée...

Mais vous me direz que la qualité n'a pas de prix ... ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais vous me direz que la qualité n'a pas de prix ... ...



La gourmandise n'a pas de prix, môssieu 

Quand on aime, on ne compte pas ! :love:

Et prière de ne pas oublier ta descendance qui en profitera 

s'pèce de vieux radin :mouais:


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2013)

Il est vrai aussi que faire la vaisselle d'une vraie cocotte en fonte émaillée dont le contenu a bien cramé sans niquer l'évier en céramique, bin c'est délicieux aussi!... et c'est du vécu!


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Décembre 2013)

rabisse a dit:


> Il est vrai aussi que faire la vaisselle d'une vraie cocotte en fonte émaillée dont le contenu a bien cramé sans niquer l'évier en céramique, bin c'est délicieux aussi!... et c'est du vécu!




Bof. Moi je la jette et j'en rachète une autre.
Je savais même pas que ça pouvait servir plusieurs fois, une grosse cocotte en fonte.


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Décembre 2013)

hum,

si ça crame au mijotage, c'est que le feu est trop fort ou qu'il manque de liquide.

Le fait que les sucs restent au fond n'est pas un problème, c'est même un atout. C'est là que le gout est le plus marqué. 

Ayez d'avance un fond (de veau pour la viande et de poisson pour le ...poisson). Lorsque vous sentez que le fond accroche, remuez en versant un peu de ce fond, ça va détacher les sucs qui en se mêlant avec le reste vont donner du gout.

Je ne suis pas trop pour les mijoteuses et autres machines. 

Une solution simple consiste aussi à beurrer-ailler, "oignoner" les parois avant de mettre les ingrédients à cuire (un peu comme une fondue savoyarde), ça fait une pellicule.

Une autre raison pour que ça attache, c'est l'attaque du plat qui est souvent trop chaude, démarrez à feu moyen et augmenter ensuite et enfin rebaisser pour faire mijoter quand tout a bien pris.

The big: au mijotage, mets sur feu très doux (1 ou 2) et va faire tes courses, ça n'attachera pas et ça cuira à basse température: idéal pour tout ce qui est légumes frais et pour les viandes à braiser (plat de côtes, bourguignon...)


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2013)

Il y a quand même des gens sensés, sur ce forum ! 

La solution économique:




Même pas besoin de beaucoup d'huile de coude 

Bon appétit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2013)

Merci à tout le monde pour vos conseils ! 

Ce midi, rata aux carottes et lardons + chipolatas ... 

Après réflexion, la cocotte en fonte me semble le meilleur choix ... En plus, un peu de musculation me fera le plus grand bien !


----------



## ergu (16 Décembre 2013)

Après la fonte des glaces, la fonte des cocottes - mais que nous restera-t-il donc ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Après la fonte des glaces, la fonte des cocottes - mais que nous restera-t-il donc ?



La fonte Helvética ?

(Rien trouvé en Gelbique)


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Après réflexion, la cocotte en fonte me semble le meilleur choix ... En plus, un peu de musculation me fera le plus grand bien !



T'as intérêt...

... sinon:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Décembre 2013)

Bon, c'était pas une bonne idée de mettre un 45 tours pour faire la vaisselle.


----------



## OlivierMarly (17 Décembre 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, c'était pas une bonne idée de mettre un 45 tours pour faire la vaisselle.



Et vlan, passes moi l'éponge.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Après la fonte des glaces, la fonte des cocottes - mais que nous restera-t-il donc ?



Surtout qu'avec le réchauffement climatique, on peut craindre dans les décennies qui viennent une fonte massive des cocottes en chocolat et donc une montée du niveau des mers de chocolat fondu.

D'ailleurs, cela est écrit noir sur blanc dans le dernier rapport du GIEC (Groupement International d'Etudes Culinaires).


----------



## da capo (17 Décembre 2013)

Ce soir, pas besoin d'eau savonneuse pour penser ; pas besoin des reflets irisés de l'eau de vaisselle : tout mon esprit est occupé par son regard bleu intense.

Une mer.
Je m'y noie.



Que personne ne tire la bonde.
Merci.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Ce soir, pas besoin d'eau savonneuse pour penser ; pas besoin des reflets irisés de l'eau de vaisselle : tout mon esprit est occupé par son regard bleu intense.
> 
> Une mer.
> Je m'y noie.
> ...



L'eau est bonne au moins ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Que personne ne tire la bonde



Euh ! Je suppose que tu voulais dire la blonde peut-être ?????:rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Je suppose que tu voulais dire la blonde peut-être ?????:rateau:



Je me permets de rappeler qu'il existe également des bières brunes...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Décembre 2013)

Y'a même des rousses


----------

